# A few garden photos



## Heather (Aug 19, 2007)

Rudebeckia (I don't know how to spell that)






A Liatris species - I think it is the Northern Blazing Star, or scariosa. The butterflies go CRAZY insane for it. We have had people buying these at the garden and they've had a hard time getting them into the car without a monarch attached! 

I like the fuzziness of the photo, actually. 





A lazy cat I happen to consider my baby.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like you too! oke:


----------



## Heather (Aug 20, 2007)

hehe, yep, she's another bitchy red head in the family.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 22, 2007)

Your first photo is maybe Rudbeckia fulgida. There are quite a few Rudbeckia out there and your leaves are hard to see but that might be it. Wonderful plant. Your second photo looks and awful lot like Symphyotrichum. Maybe Symphyotrichum novae-angliae? If it is New England Aster, it's a great nectar source for migrating monarchs because it flowers late in the season. Liatris is a great nectar source at this time of year too. The last photo I know well. I have quite a few of those myself and they all seem to pose the same. Heather, it looks as if you have absolutely beautiful and inviting gardens to me and I see that pond with the water lilies in the back ground. Water is wonderful.


----------



## Heather (Aug 22, 2007)

Lauren - those are garden photos of where I work. www.newenglandwild.org

It is a beautiful place, but not my own private gardens.


----------



## TheLorax (Aug 22, 2007)

Don't we all wish we had gardens like the New England Wild Flower Society? I've never been there before but that's on my list of things to do some day. Isn't William Cullina associated with your organization some how? I know people who rave about your nursery and rightfully so based on the inventories I've seen. I've had my eye out for a 'Forest Pansy' around here for a while. The nurseries around me sell garbage plants (Calleryana Pear, Burning Bush, Barberry, etc.) for the most part. Not one really good herbaceous or woody plant nursery within 100 miles. You are very lucky to work there.


----------

